# Army medical college, shifa, or islamabad medical and dental college



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

which one would yu choose and why


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

AMC DUHHHHH!#laugh#laugh#laugh#laugh#laugh


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

what is AMC's tuition fee for international students? apparently shifa is too expensive.. around $15000 right?


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

AMC's tuition fee for 1 year in MBBS is US$ 10,000/-

And, you can't even compare Shifa and IMDC with Army Medical College.


----------

